
Bezos set to expand empire to take on Spotify - potshot
http://nypost.com/2016/01/27/bezos-set-to-expand-empire-to-take-on-spotify-sources/
======
theryanrobinson
Really interested in seeing if they peel this off from their Prime
subscription model to be a standalone streaming service, or if it becomes
another lever to get people to join Prime.

